# أقوال أباء في براويز جميلة من تصميماتي ( 1 )



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 





اتمنى ينولوا أعجابكم

وأنتظروني في مجموعات اخرى 



​


----------



## SALVATION (26 نوفمبر 2008)

_تحفة يا فراشة وزوق البراويز جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك
مشكووووووووووووره




​_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*تحفة يا فروووووشة تسلم ايدك مستنيين حاجات تانى جميلة كده ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تحفة يا فراشة وزوق البراويز جميل جدا​_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _مشكووووووووووووره_
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي يا توني لردك و تشجيعك الحلوين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *تحفة يا فروووووشة تسلم ايدك مستنيين حاجات تانى جميلة كده ربنا معاكى​*


 ميرسي حبيبتي بنت العذراء :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## الامير الحزين (26 نوفمبر 2008)

روعة جميلة  عايزين كماننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*تسلم أيدك يا فراشتى
بجد رووووووووووووعه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> روعة جميلة عايزين كماننننننننننننننننننننننننن


 حاضر بعمل 5 تانيين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ميرسي يا امير​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تسلم أيدك يا فراشتى*​
> 
> *بجد رووووووووووووعه*​


 

ميرسي جدا جدا يا دونتي على التشجيع العسل زيك​ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

قمه الجمال يا فرااااااااااااشه 

رووووووووووعه بجد 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله رووعه جدااااا

تسلم ايديكي يا فنانه

اسمحيلي أخدهم 

ومستنيين باقي الصور​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> قمه الجمال يا فرااااااااااااشه ​
> 
> رووووووووووعه بجد ​
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


 ميرسي خالص يا كوكو على الرد الجميل 

نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله رووعه جدااااا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي يا فنانه*​
> *اسمحيلي أخدهم *​
> ...


 ربنا يخليكي ا مايكل ميرسي

كلك زووووووق

طبعا اتفضلهم 

و الباقي جاي حلآ ناو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

روعه واكتر من روعه بجد
ومستنين تصميمات حلوة كتير منك يا فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا كوكي عنيا حاضر يا قمر

صلواتك​


----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*تسلم الايادي يا غاليه *
*ربنا يحافظ عليكي ويبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *تسلم الايادي يا غاليه *
> 
> 
> *ربنا يحافظ عليكي ويبارك موهبتك*​


 
الله يسلمك يا ميرو حبيبتي

ميرسي لردك الجميل دا

نورتي الموضوع يا سكر​


----------



## basnt63 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

صور حلوة


----------



## ارووجة (28 نوفمبر 2008)

واااااو تحفة يافنانة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

basnt63 قال:


> صور حلوة


 

ميرسي خالص يا باسنت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> واااااو تحفة يافنانة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ^_^


 ميرسي حبيبتي اروووجة على تشجيعك الجميل​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

منتهى الروعة فراشة مسيحية
شكراااااااا ليكى اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## sameh7610 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد رائع فراشة

ميرسى اووووووووى​*


----------



## vetaa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلووووووين يا فوشى*
*ياريت تانى بقى ونخليها موسوعه *
*وكمان الصور الوانها رقيقه جدا*
*ومريحه ولايقة مع الاقوال*

*مستنييييييييين احنا*
*ميرسى وربنا يزيدك مواهب*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> منتهى الروعة فراشة مسيحية​
> شكراااااااا ليكى اختى
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 ميرسي جدا جدا يا كليم على ردك الجميل المشجع

نورت الموضوع



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *بجد رائع فراشة​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى اووووووووى*​


 ميرسي خالص يا سامح كلك زووووق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *حلووووووين يا فوشى*
> *ياريت تانى بقى ونخليها موسوعه *
> *وكمان الصور الوانها رقيقه جدا*
> *ومريحه ولايقة مع الاقوال*
> ...


 ميرسي يا فتوت حبيبي على التعليق الحلوووو زيك

و حاضر هاحضر مجموعة تاني من عنيا  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## basnt63 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

تصمم جميل جداااااااااااا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا باسنت كلك زوق حبيبتي​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2009)

_جميلة جدا ربنا يبركيك   ويعوصيك​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*رااااااااااائعين يا فروشة
تسلم ايديك يا قمر
ومنتظرين المزيد​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _جميلة جدا ربنا يبركيك ويعوصيك​_


 



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *رااااااااااائعين يا فروشة​*
> *تسلم ايديك يا قمر*
> 
> *ومنتظرين المزيد*​


 

ميرسي كتير على محبتكم وتشجيعكم المستمر ليا

محبتي للجميع ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2009)

*شكلهم تحفة بجد
تسلم ايديكى يا فنانتنا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا سندريلا حبيبتي ​


----------



## pop201 (5 يونيو 2009)

ايه المواهب الجميلة دية يافراشة بجد جُمال اوي ربنا يباركلك في كوكو العسل ده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي قوي يا بوب ​


----------



## المجدلية (5 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدااااااااااااا يا فراشه +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## basnt63 (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا مجدلية ويا بسنت

ميرسي كتير حبايبي ​


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2009)

*جميلة يا فراشة*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركلنا بجمال ابداعك هاد*
**​


----------



## basnt63 (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amad_almalk (7 يونيو 2009)

صور جميله
مرسيىى علي الصور 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *جميلة يا فراشة*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يباركلنا بجمال ابداعك هاد*​
> **


 


basnt63 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 



amad_almalk قال:


> صور جميله
> 
> مرسيىى علي الصور
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​




ميرسي كتير على تشجيعكم الجميل 
​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*جومال اوى يا فروش
مرسى يا فمر
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_ 
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *جومال اوى يا فروش*
> *مرسى يا فمر*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 



كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرسي على مروركم الجميل المشجع ​


----------



## bent almalk (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2009)

bent almalk قال:


>


ميرسي جدا جدا جدا ​


----------



## basnt63 (15 يونيو 2009)

جميلة جدا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا بسنت حبيبتي ​


----------



## basnt63 (15 يونيو 2009)

ميرسىجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

basnt63 قال:


> ميرسىجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 



happy angel قال:


>


 ميرسي على مروركم الجميل نورتوني ​


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





حلوه اوى يا فراشه
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي كتير دودو


----------

